# Drake's Plantation Bitter's & Udolpho Wolfe's



## TwistedTea12 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Thanks to Matthew L. "Tigue"  again for this amazing Drake's Here are few new shots of them, Cheers
*​ 





*Emerald Green & Honey Yellow Udolpho Wolfe's Aromatic Schnapps & 1860*​ 




*Drake's Closeup*​ 




*4 Log Style*​ 




*Full Shot*​ 




*Amazing Color *​ 




* Udolpho *​ 




*Shelf Group Shot *​


----------



## Stardust (Feb 23, 2013)

Amazing pics you have taken. Ty for posting : )


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 23, 2013)

Again Great colors,that display looks great.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice color and great placement in the window.

 PD


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 28, 2013)

Great pictures Aaron, looks like the drakes has found a happy new home!


----------

